# Pasaje (pequeña Calle)



## freunet

Hola. Soy de Chile y me gustaría saber como se dice en portugués la palabra "pasaje" que se refiere a las calles que dividen una manzana.
¿Puede ser "corridor"? 
Gracias para quien responda esta pregunta.


----------



## LA_Andaluza

¿Portugués?
Creía que este era el foro inglés-español...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Eu acho que é um beco.  “O conjunto da Praia Grande é formado por ruas, becos, travessas e escadarias que se constituíram por muitos anos no centro comercial de São Luís” Ciao


----------



## fenixpollo

Hilo trasladado del foro de Vocabulario General Español-Inglés.


----------



## Mangato

Por *beco* yo entiendo callejón, calle estrecha a menudo sin salida
Y pasaje casi siempre indica vía de comunicación entre dos calles principales. *Passadiço *tal vez


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser passagem, beco...


----------



## willy2008

Concuerdo con Mangato *passadiço* seria mas correcto ,beco se usa mas para callejon sin salida.
Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

_Pera aí,_ a pessoa está perguntando como é no português ou eu entendi mal? No português, pelo menos no Brasil, beco tem saída sim, a não ser que eu esteja num beco sem saída.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vanda said:


> _Pera aí,_ a pessoa está perguntando como é no português ou eu entendi mal? No português, pelo menos no Brasil, beco tem saída sim, a não ser que eu esteja num beco sem saída.



Se não fosse assim, o dito “estou num beco sem saída” seria redundante, nao é?
Até logo, gente!


----------



## Charo Troncoso

é isso ai, pasaje, en português é beco sim. No Brasil não se usa passadiço. A única opção que imagino seria ruela, mas beco é a melhor opção


----------



## willy2008

Vanda said:


> _Pera aí,_ a pessoa está perguntando como é no português ou eu entendi mal? No português, pelo menos no Brasil, beco tem saída sim, a não ser que eu esteja num beco sem saída.


 
Muito obrigado pela informaçao,eu tinha *beco*  como un callejon sin salida,agora ficou mais claro para mim.


----------



## Tomby

Estamos falando de <_Pasaje (pequeña Calle)_>. Por favor não se esqueçam de *viela*.
Feliz Domingo!


P.S. Normalmente em Espanha "pasaje" tem saída, é parecido a um _atalho urbano_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Isto aqui é que é um passadiço --um corredor (fechado) ou uma passagem (aberta) que serve de ligação entre dois prédios, duas plataformas, etc. É o que você usa para _passar_ para o outro lado 

O mais comum para o que você quer dizer é mesmo beco, mas travessa e viela significam a mesma coisa.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Viela do latim viella,  em regra, a rua estreita,ou o beco, utilizado como travessa entre outras ruas.
Popularmente, porém, a viela designa passagem de acesso, ou o caminho, destinado à penetração, ou à comunicação de moradias, construídas no interior de um terreno. 
Enfim eu fico com viela.


----------



## Carfer

E porque não 'Travessa' ? É muitíssimo comum nas zonas históricas das povoações portuguesas.
Nos Açores há a variante 'Canada'.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## orquídea selvagem

"Canada"? Uauuu, aprendi mais uma.
Grata.


----------

